# Today's Number Is 33.......



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

It was 33 years ago today -* September 22, 1978*, DW and I were married on a Friday night - and so our adventure began..........









In that time, we have seen lots of family camping - going from tenting...to a pop-up...and now the outback - I am thankful that she has put up with me for all that time....









Here's to 33 more.......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

*
*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Clarke!


----------



## Stoney (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats Rick and a big cheers to at least 33 more for you and Donna.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*A BIG Thank you for your posts *- off to Bull Run Regional Park in VA.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations Rick and Donna!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations from another 33'er. We were at 33 in September. It isn't often we hear of couples arriving at this milestone anymore. Congrats again!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CdnOutback said:


> Congratulations from another 33'er. We were at 33 in September. It isn't often we hear of couples arriving at this milestone anymore. Congrats again!!


Congrats to you also - its nice to know that someone else out there has reached that number too!


----------

